# Messmers stain



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

Anyone use this product? I am looking into using it on a hand rail but want to ask about it first. Its a cedar handrail. I am going for Low maintiance wash and repeat in years to come


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

It's pretty popular out here, there are several products, which one are you thinking of?
We have used it with no problems.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

There are definitely better choices but you won't get them at a local store unfortunately. I strip off more blackened messmer's than the company would ever admit.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Why is that Ken? The blackening?
We don't do it a lot and I have not seen it, except for that one job I posted, but that was the wrong stuff applied the wrong way to the wrong surface!

Seems to be the standard for the log homes around here, but that's what the builders use the most.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Chris, the fungicide package doesn't hold up.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks, do you think the fact we are in a dry desert climate makes a difference?


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks Ken I was hoping to hear it wasnt like Penafin. The railing system has sikkens on it now and its peeling badly. I am Looking into something with a tint to it or natural that can be just washed every year after appplication. I will come up with something soon I need to get back to the guy.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

RCP said:


> Thanks, do you think the fact we are in a dry desert climate makes a difference?


Yes, definitely, Chris. Humid and wet here on the east coast. To be honest, not many products hold up more than a year without some type of growth. It just depends if that growth ends up inside the finish or on top of it. The latter is easily rectified with maintenance.


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks Again Ken. I wish i would have taken Pics of the hand railing . Sikkens on it and its peeling badly. I might go back to Deckscapes easiest to reapply. If it was protected by the elements i would push him down the Sikkens path.Horizontal surface in Vt open to the harsh snow making and Mtn weather. I talked with a local dealer who said austrailin timber oil is being pulled from his shelfs for breaking down.You happen to have any suggestions on a product? its cedar handrail


----------



## dvp (Jun 21, 2010)

i use messimers uv plus all the time. we are in the desert, so the sun is the enemy here. i have saved many wood decks with this product and i dont think it can peel if applied correctly. last one i did i came back to recoat a year later and it would still bead water. gave a coat anyways. came to recoat the third year and didnt even need to be done. we dont get mold here though, unless you have a swamp cooler or water leak. also did a new cedar lattice patio with it and looked awsome. beats anything else ive tried hands down.


----------



## Brett (Mar 7, 2008)

We have used Messmers, Austrailian Timber oil, Sikkens, penafin, BM products, Cabots......nothing seems to last here in the Northeast. 

All seem to turn black within a year or two.


----------

